# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update71 Samsung SM-G960 SM-G965 Unlock supported etc 23-FEB-2019

## mohamed73

*GcPro Total update count 71 release date 23-02-2019*  * GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0063 released.*    *Added samsung SM-G960 SM-G965 QCOM code read support via credits.*
(use newqc unlock) beta* Added samsung Read Basic Info to see cert and basic details over adb.*
(useful for C type connctor phones where no uart yet.)   Improved s9/s9+ spr.Improved comports.Improved exynos cert write.Improved exynos unlock.Improved qcom code read.Improved adb.Improved ask/rpl.Improved scudb.  * Strongly recommend to use latest version. all old version will stop working soon.*  * Big thanks to all bug hunters who helped to improve GCPro software.*  * GCPro Credits Resellers visit الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   * GCPro Credits Consumption visit الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Download Links....*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

